# New here



## dmackack (May 27, 2003)

Just thought you guys might get a kick out of my hobby (model police cars) heres the link
http://public.fotki.com/dmackack/


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

Salutations! :whaasup:


----------



## dmackack (May 27, 2003)




----------



## Happy Cop Here (May 25, 2003)

Wa gwan? from one yardie to another.... :t:


----------



## dmackack (May 27, 2003)

irie  My G/F is Jamaican.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2003)

I thought everyone here would like to check out my own personal website as well. Here it is;

www.WhoGivesaFlyingFuck.com

I also make Police cars out of erasers and thumbtacks, if any one is interested.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Welcome to the board dmackack, don't mind HousingCop he is one of the dysfunctional ones in our little message board family. :wink:


----------



## dmackack (May 27, 2003)

Gil said:


> Welcome to the board dmackack, don't mind HousingCop he is one of the dysfunctional ones in our little message board family. :wink:


Thanks for the welcome,I dont mind the little wisecracks now and then


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2003)

Hey Gil,

Didn't you know I am the one who put the "Fun" in "Dysfunctional"?
Dmackack, good to have you aboard.


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

HousingCop said:


> I thought everyone here would like to check out my own personal website as well. Here it is;
> 
> www.WhoGivesaFlyingFuck.com
> 
> I also make Police cars out of erasers and thumbtacks, if any one is interested.


I clicked the link and it goes nowhere :sq: :wl:


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2003)

Scott,

I made up the site & I know it goes to some weird room. I can barely type and you think I have a website! LMAO. How's Capt. Queeg / Maguire over there. Still stirring things up?


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

Yea I knew you were joking  

Cpt. Maguire is the man.


----------

